# visible oil leak from intake manifold?



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

I was underneath the 1994 Golf 1.8L 8V yesterday fixing the shifter and I noticed that there was a bunch of oil that was in the area where the intake manifold meets the cylinder head. It was only present at 1 of the ports, so Im guessing it could be a bad valve stem seal? I can get a pic of it if needed. Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*

19941.8L huh? So i'm guessin you were under the front of the motor when u saw this oil leak? Can u verify that it's not coming from the valve cover because if you leaking oil out of the intake manifold that would mean you have a huge vac leak and your car would be running like absolute crap if at all. Might want to take a closer look and get back to us with some more info.


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (blowndub)*

yea its a canadian only version of the mk3. basically a mk2 8v with a single injector in the throttlebody instead of the normal 4. 
Yea I didnt think of the valve cover, that could be it. Ill take a look later on, the car isnt here right now. Ill post it up if I find something. 
edit: I was underneath the car looking up behind the block, and i noticed a buildup of oil on cylinder 2. The car runs fairly well, so its probably the valve cover
Thanks


_Modified by polskipolak at 4:29 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*

Valve cover or oil cap.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskipolak* »_yea its a canadian only version of the mk3. basically a mk2 8v with a single injector in the throttlebody instead of the normal 4. 


Can you post up a pic of your engine? I'd like to see what that looks like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck taking care of that leak. Valvecover gasket is the usual cause of oil leaks at the head.
Mike.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (Jettaboy1884)*

I thought that the 1.8L Golf CL's were carburated ?


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (MK2SnowPilot)*

Alright, I got a few pics.
The first is a page from the bentley manual describing the engine. Mono-motronic is what they call it. Single throttlebody injection:








The second is a real-life view of the engine:








Then to stay on the original topic, here is a shot behind the cylinder head looking towards the front of the car at the manifolds. Looks like an oil leak to me circled in the red. Which is probably why I noticed the oil around the intake manifold from the underside:








Then lastly, a nice view of the problems at the front of the engine, the breather seems to be leaking oil (might be the head though







), and the coolant leak at the top is from a seal that is broken on top of the coolant flange.








I am planning to fix all these leaks soon as this car needs to survive a few more months until the scirocco is ready, then this thing will most likely get parted out because you can see the carpet through the floor..amongst other problems...


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*

Your headgasket is not leaking and i'd say it's your valve cover gasket leaking the oil from above the pcv vent. Good luck sealing up that pcv block breather it's a b!tch. Need lots of silver silicone and a new gasket for that job and a few cans of brake cleaner.lol 
If the car only needs to last you a few more months then keep checkin the oil and water levels and run er till she dies man witch i'm telling ya will be awhile if those are your only probs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (blowndub)*

Your Valve cover gasket is leaking and needs to be replaced
Your coolant flange is leaking and needs to be replaced. 
Your breather tube looks fine - they always seem to get a little oil around them. Just make sure the tube is not broken anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I can't see anything else wrong.


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (MK2SnowPilot)*

thank you for the replies! 
I will replace the valve cover gasket for sure.
Then for the coolant leak: The only place that I can see coolant leaking out of is a cap on the top side of the coolant flange. Its a removable plastic cap that blocks off an extra passage. There is a buildup of coolant on it. The reason why there is coolant running down the head in the pic is because I decided to remove that plug while the engine was warm and coolant sprayed everywhere







I will replace this simple cap and see if it solves that problem.
As for the frontside oil leak. Its hard to see in the picture, but there looks to be a small crack looking line that is unusually shaped around the point where the pipe meets the breather. heres a few images to show it better:
















The crack is just inside the lines in this pic.
I think that might be where the oil is coming from. I will investigate further for sure.


_Modified by polskipolak at 12:09 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskipolak* »_ 




















Not be be a jerk, buy why don't you get a can of Gunk Gel degreaser and head to the car wash.... that motor is so nasty it no wonder you can't tell where the leak is coming from.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*

That cap isn't at fault it's the o-ring that seals it in that is. Replace the o-ring and you'll be fine. Just take it to Canadian Tire and find a thermostat gasket about the same size. I know that they carry them that small.
As for the pics - they don't work for me so I can't say much about them but cleaning the area with some Degreaser (the Gunk stuff at Crappy Tire works well enough) and then see where it's leaking.
Edit:
Ok I can see them now and although you may be right clean it off first and see. If you are right then it's just the plastic piece the holds the breather pipe in place and you can find a replacement from any 1.8 or 2.0L engine (1993-1996) in the local junkyard


_Modified by MK2SnowPilot at 1:13 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (MK2SnowPilot)*

no offence taken. I dont think ive ever cleaned the engine in this car







At least it still drives!
I will degrease as suggested and see whats going on with it.
Thanks all!


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (polskipolak)*

That piece is cracked for sure!! it's gotta go, but i'm telling ya same your money and part it out later. Keep checking the oil and water and run it. No offense again,but i know you don't care what the engine bay looks like. Save your time and money and run it. A few months aint nuttin.


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: visible oil leak from intake manifold? (blowndub)*

I would just wait, but this oil leak is leaving nasty stains on the driveway, so im going to fix it most likely. Thanks for all the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

